# Pity the Military!



## imp (Jul 9, 2015)

My nephew called this morning from NC, where he is stationed in the Marine Corps. He expects to be transferred within the year to CA. He was born & raised in KS. He is disgusted with his birth state for taxing him to death in his absence. Think about the fact that he has been away from KS for years now, not at all enjoying any of the benefits gleaned from paying state income tax, while away. I checked the official State of Kansas tax instructions, copy below:
*"MILITARY PERSONNEL. 
*If your home of record on your military records is Kansas, and you have not established residency in another state, you are still a Kansas resident and all of your income, including your military compensation, is subject to Kansas income tax." 

Can this possibly be true in all states? The guys enduring military service, often extremely unpleasant and dangerous, being screwed this way by their "home states"?  This is to me a moral outrage! What do YOU think?    imp


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 9, 2015)

Hasn't he established residency in the other state where he is stationed? He does live there, after all. Can he get mail there? That might establish residency; just a guess.


----------



## imp (Jul 9, 2015)

Residency is established insofar as the address on record with the military goes. Danny still carries his Kansas D.L., but invariably, for ID purposes, he uses his Military ID. As often as military personnel are moved about, "permanent" residency, or even any residency, is difficult to define.   imp


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 10, 2015)

My son served 6 years....and was stationed in San Diego..  4 of those years were aboard ship.  He paid Illinois taxes all of those years.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm confused. Can people be asked to pay state income tax in more than one state?
I'd call that double dipping.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 10, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> I'm confused. Can people be asked to pay state income tax in more than one state?
> I'd call that double dipping.



I'm not sure... my son only paid in Illinois as he was not considered a California resident when he was in the Navy.  He drove with his Illinois drivers license too.  

I think that when people work in one State but live in another, there is some formula about State income tax..  not sure how that works. Lots of people living near the borders of states do that though


----------

